# Masseband oder Rundleiter



## firefly (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mir stellt sich die Frage, ist im Schaltschrank (Gehäuse -> Türen) zu Erdung ein Masseband (Flachkupfer) oder ein Rundleiter (mit Kabelschuh) besser.
Wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile?

Unsere Kunden haben da ganz unterschiedliche Wünsche was das angeht.(Werksnorm)

Gibt es eine allgemein gültige Vorschrift oder Empfehlung wo man das nachlesen kann?

Im Voraus schon mal Danke

Gruß


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

Wenn jeder Kunde seine eigenen Vorschriften hat dann bekommst Du die Informationen nur von den Kunden. Diese Vorschriften müssen natürlich mindestens der VDE genüge leisten.

Bei uns gibt es eine Maschinen Installationsanweisung. Die Besagt das man z.B. bei Schaltschranktüren ein Masseband verwenden muss um die EMV Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Wenn elektrische Betriebsmittel eingebaut sind ist zusätzlich noch eine grün/gelbe Erdung zwischen Rahmen und Tür anzubringen diese Leitung muss an beiden Stellen noch mit dem Erdungszeichen markiert werden. Bei Klemmenkästen ist der Deckel Minimum mit 6mm² auszuführen.

Und so geht das dann weiter... und weiter... und weiter...

Also was Erdungen angeht ist diese Vorschrift recht massiv und dadurch bekommen wir in dem Punkt auch keine Probleme mit Fremdkunden.

Aber ob der Hauptschalter in die Tür darf oder nicht und wie die Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter in gelben oder orangen Schutzschlauch muss und bei Betriebsmittelkennzeichnungen gab es schon mal Diskussionen aber auch immer weniger. Normalerweise haben wir an der Maschine schwarze Schilder mit silberner oder auch weißer Schrift (Gravur) ein Kunde bestand dann auf silber mit schwarzer Schrift.


----------



## schwarzer_kater (27 Juli 2007)

Ich muss da Zotos zustimmen. Massebänder sind aus EMV-Technischer Sicht immer besser als Rundleiter. Ansonsten nichts unter 6mm². Schon wegen der Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen mechanische Einflüsse und Schutzleiterwiderstand und Schleifenwiderstände usw.


----------



## firefly (27 Juli 2007)

Danke Leute,

das mit dem Schutzleiter ist klar, nur das mit dem Masseband war mit nicht ganz eindeutig, da einige unsere Kunden in Ihrer Werksnorm nur ein Masseband verlangen (also kein Schutzleiter).
Hauptschalter, Gerätekennzeichnung usw. erfolgen bei uns nach Kundenwunsch. Klar haben wir da auch so unsere eigenen Vorstellungen, aber der Kunde hat da manchmal ganz merkwürdige Vorstellungen und Wünsche.

Ich ziehe also folgendes Fazit aus der Sache; Masseband dient nur der EMV und darf als Schutzleiter-Ersatz nicht verwendet werden, hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## schwarzer_kater (27 Juli 2007)

Nee...doch. Bei einer Schaltschranktür hast Du doch nur ein Masseband und nicht noch zusätzlich ein Schutzleiterkabel. Also erfüllt ein Masseband auch Schutzleiterfunktion. Das ist auch bei Kabelpritschen usw. so, die miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## firefly (27 Juli 2007)

schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> Nee...doch. Bei einer Schaltschranktür hast Du doch nur ein Masseband und nicht noch zusätzlich ein Schutzleiterkabel. Also erfüllt ein Masseband auch Schutzleiterfunktion. Das ist auch bei Kabelpritschen usw. so, die miteinander verbunden sind.



Einen Schutzleiter brauchen wir immer an der Tür, etwas ist immer eigebaut - entweder ein Klimagerät oder ein Bedienpanel oder ein Not-Aus .... oder....
Bei uns ist das jedenfalls so, kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, einen Schaltschrank mit "jungfreulicher" Tür (also unbehandelt) ausgeliefert zu haben.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## schwarzer_kater (27 Juli 2007)

Ja meine ich ja. Zur Türerdung entweder Schutzleiter >= 6mm² oder Masseband. Die Geäte die in der Tür eingebaut sind, kommen dann nochmal extra mit der normalen Erdung über die Gerätezuleitung.


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> ...Türerdung entweder Schutzleiter >= 6mm² oder Masseband.
> ...



Das "oder" in dem Satzt ist in unserer Werksnorm ein "und".
Bei den Rital Schränken sind ja auch zwei "Erdungspunkte" an den Türen vorhanden.

Die Werksnormen gehen aber meist auch weit über die Forderungen der VDE hinaus. 

Wobei sich noch keiner beschwert hat das man etwas zu gut gemacht hat. Aber das es dann zu viel kostet finden die meisten dann wieder blöd.


----------



## schwarzer_kater (27 Juli 2007)

OK. Schaden kann es durchaus nicht. Gesehen habe ich sowas aber noch nicht. Erden ist immer gut. Egal wie und wie oft und womit. :-D


----------

